
Microsoft Layoffs Confirmed Across Its Divisions - donsupreme
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-microsoft-layoffs/microsoft-trims-jobs-as-it-enters-new-fiscal-year-idUSKCN24I03A
======
acruns
They do this every year at their EOY.

~~~
blankface
I'm like "they're still actively interviewing what the fuck is this article
talking about"?

------
doggydogs94
General Electric used to do a 10% RIF every year.

